# New Bobcat S330



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

This must be a Beast in the snow!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

One more..


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Man would i love to have that thing, i like the v-plow that they make for it too. If only i had the $$$ haha


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*??????????*

Do you know are they going to make a T330? That would be a tank!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

DuallySnoPusher;354960 said:


> Do you know are they going to make a T330? That would be a tank!!


I don,t know....i did not ask...but yes that would be a tank..


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

I Have That Same Machine With A Blizzard 810 And A Snow Blower To Bad We Havent Had A Chance To Use Either One!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

DESTEFANO3782;355032 said:


> I Have That Same Machine With A Blizzard 810 And A Snow Blower To Bad We Havent Had A Chance To Use Either One!!


Are you talking about the S330???..


----------



## 4prrdu (Nov 16, 2006)

*Mid Am ??*

02DURAMAX - Was that at the Mid Am show? I went to the Boat Show yesterday and almost detoured into the Mid Am show. Too bad it wasn't open later in the evening or I could have gone to both!


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

nah i got an s300 2 speed gold pack


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

DESTEFANO3782;355166 said:


> nah i got an s300 2 speed gold pack


Nice, do you have any pic's??.....Yea because i was ganna ask were you bought the S330 from and how..:salute:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

4prrdu;355163 said:


> 02DURAMAX - Was that at the Mid Am show? I went to the Boat Show yesterday and almost detoured into the Mid Am show. Too bad it wasn't open later in the evening or I could have gone to both!


Their was alot of different brands...but i didn't take many pic's of equipment but here,s a few of the New Holland L190 && C190wesport wesport


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Any Pics Of The S330???????? Where I Bought Whatt, The Skidsteer?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

DESTEFANO3782;355233 said:


> Any Pics Of The S330???????? Where I Bought Whatt, The Skidsteer?


he's asking if you have any pics of your s300

if you did say you had the s330, then he was going to ask how and where you got it since they aren't available yet.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's some of the ASV RC-30..


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Nah I Wish I Had A S330


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry for the bad pic of the Deer I only took one....CT 332


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;355236 said:


> he's asking if you have any pics of your s300
> 
> if you did say you had the s330, then he was going to ask how and where you got it since they aren't available yet.


Fixed it..


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Any info on the T330?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I would love that ASV RC 30 for small yards around here.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone like that john deere in the pic


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

I think the deere looks pretty sweet, but that s330...phew! i want oneee


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bobcat 330!!*

I ran the new 330 the other day and that thing is all business!!! The tires are larger than the 300 model which takes bumps a little better. I was messing around seeing how much it would lift and i was able to lift almost 3 pallets of block, with pallet forks on. I think they said that it weighed a little less than a T300.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I like the Deere also!!!


----------

